# Red Belly Piranha Eggs not hatching



## Madone5.2 (Jul 26, 2005)

I had these Red Bellies for 4 years they put out alot of fry about 3 months ago. They breed every 2 weeks or so and so far the eggs are not hatching. Why are they not hatching is the male loosing his sperm. The water quality is great but I noticed mosquito larve in the tank. I wonder if the larve could affect the eggs but I don't think so. I just need other opions from other people cause im having a hard time starting a fry now thanks.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the eggs need to be fertilized first.


----------



## Madone5.2 (Jul 26, 2005)

yes maybe there not being fertilized as good as before. They look a little clear and some light brown ones in the pile of eggs. I guess I got to give them more time. They haven't been making a good batch for about 2 months now. Maybe there in there off cycle who knows.



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> the eggs need to be fertilized first.


----------

